# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acné-model gezocht voor examen in Utrecht eind november

## Seasons

Acné-model gezocht!!! Voor mijn praktijkexamen van de acné-opleiding ben ik dringend op zoek naar een geschikt model. Het examen is eind november in Utrecht. Een geschikt model heeft minimaal 5 pustels (puistjes met wit kopje) en veel meeëters. Ben je een geschikt model en bereid om met mij mee te gaan, dan betaal ik de reiskosten en een vergoeding van 50,=. Let op: je moet WEL aan de vereisten voldoen, anders mag ik geen examen doen. Wil je mee, mail mij dan: [email protected]

----------

